# Door to door steak salesmen



## HARRY2

Anyone have any info on these guys? Are they legit? I used to live in Jamestown and was visited by them. First time they were selling cleaning products then steaks. Plain white chevy van and saying they are from Fargo. Now i live in a rural area 150 miles from Fargo and they came again, at 8pm the same guys in the same van. I still think all these salesmen this summer have something to do with the robberies this summer.


----------



## knutson24

I had the same experience this summer in Hillsboro. On two different occassion the same guy had come in a plain white van saying that he was selling "steaks" door to door. Seemed kind of fishy to me at the time and I politely refused both times.


----------



## Bisbee Hunter

ive bought steaks from them twice and they actually arent that bad


----------



## beaverskins

i guess id ask them where there out of or who they work for. ive had a guy in a white van that has sold me steak and crab before. there company name was mdwest steak.


----------



## fhalum

My in-laws purchased some steak from some folks that sound like the ones you're describing. We ate some of them a couple of months ago. They were pretty good.

I don't think I would've bought from them personally, but it sounded like it was a pretty good deal to hear my mother-in-law tell it.

We ate the steaks and didn't die...


----------



## HARRY2

I will not buy food from a guy in a van. I guess if you guys have done it and worked out then good for you. They always show up when its just her and the kids at home, never knock when i am here.


----------



## Norm70

used to come to place i worked all of the time. pretty decent steaks for a selling out of the back of a van. I think they are the no name steak brand if i remember correctly


----------



## dakotashooter2

Is it vampire season again????? LOL

FWIW in many of the larger communities these guys are required to have a permit to sell door to door. Rarely (no pun) do they fulfill this requirement.


----------



## USAlx50

I know there is a reliable one based out of moorhead, still wont catch me buying anything from them though.

At least this is still ND and not the Twin Cities where you get the people knocking on your doors saying "hi, i'm xxxxxx from chicago. I used to be in a gang and now i've found the lord and i'm turning my life around. I'm selling these magazines to help get on my feet and benefit children/god/bunnies/etc." These guys actually have steaks to sell, unlike the magazine con artists.


----------



## huntin1

These guys have been warned and cited in Jamestown for failing to have a transient merchants license.

Can't speak to the quality of the steak as I've never bought any. I don't let them get past, "I'm selling" before telling them I'm not interested. But, how long can it stay properly frozen in the back of a van? Has it been partially thawed and then refrozen? How many times?

It is just my personal thing that I don't buy from door to door salesman. They interupt my personal time. If I want to buy something, I either go to the store and pick it up, or get on the internet and order it. Just me.

huntin1


----------



## southdakbearfan

I just tell them I have a 1/2 of beef, 2-3 deer coming, waterfowl, fish, pheasants in the freezer. I don't need no stinking steaks out of a van.


----------



## luvthemhogs

I`m in northern Mn. by International Falls. Believe it or not a plain white van was here last week, young guy dressed like a bum saying he really needed a sale practically give the steaks away-- we said no thanks.


----------



## njsimonson

Not saying it is related, but up here a guy was selling "books and cutting boards." (Allegedly - as he's now under arrest) He stopped in at a local business where a 20-year old girl was working, alone as a receptionist. He killed her and then attempted to rape her. Keep the chain on the door when you talk to these folks. 

http://www.northlandsnewscenter.com/new ... 48377.html


----------



## duckslayer

I know the guys that come around here are from Midwest Made Meats in Fargo.


----------



## takethekids

My wife let a couple of goons from Kansas City in our house to give their pitch. It was just before I was supposed to get home from work (a time which varies considerably from day to day). I came in and couldn't believe they were sitting at my kitchen table, staring at my wife like she was a piece of meat. I told them I didn't want their steaks and it was time for em' to pack up. They continued to sit at my table and try to convince my wife though she went to the sink and acted like she was doing dishes. I went back and got the .380 LCP to help influence them to hit the road. This proved to be an effective solution.


----------



## Plainsman

Years ago some fellows from Fargo came in a white van selling Farmers Pride steaks. They gave me the old line of only four boxes left for half price. Then it came to four boxes for the price of two. I asked what's the difference. They said they wanted to get home and would give the the four boxes for the price of one. I thought what the heck at that price I will try them. Tasted like cow crap not cow steak. They were so bad I called the company and complained. They sent me more steak. In the end I had eight boxes for the price of one, but it was still expensive for crap.


----------



## MSG Rude

Common sense is not all that common any more.

If I am driving down 13th Avenue in Fargo in the middle of July and I see a "FRESH SEAFOOD" sign...rest assured, I am not stopping. We live 1300 miles from 'fresh seafood' and you can not tell me that they flew it into Fargo that morning.

Buying steak, seafood, sea monkey's or what ever from door to door folks is just plain silly and you deserve to buy crap.

Buy a Kirby vacuum cleaner or a 100.00 gallon bottle of super cleaner or something, not steak.


----------



## Gooseguy10

njsimonson said:


> Not saying it is related, but up here a guy was selling "books and cutting boards." (Allegedly - as he's now under arrest) He stopped in at a local business where a 20-year old girl was working, alone as a receptionist. He killed her and then attempted to rape her. Keep the chain on the door when you talk to these folks.
> 
> http://www.northlandsnewscenter.com/new ... 48377.html


This happened three miles from my house. The dude came to the business, left and then came back and killed her. In the meantime she texted her friend that a weird guy came in and was trying to sell something.....that (among other evidence) is how this scum bag got pinched. The trial is scheduled to start sometime this fall.

Sad deal.

I told my wife to not even answer the door unless she knows the person or unless it is a kid selling school stuff.


----------



## alleyyooper

I Just love the line I sold your neighbour 25 pounds of steaks. I have 10 pounds left to finish the day so I will let you have them for half price.
I ask what my neighbours name is and they can't tell me. Or they point to the house north of me. both the man and woman work days late.

 Al


----------



## HARRY2

These guys really make it around dont they. A couple weeks ago i saw a van from Tennasee in Jamestown selling something, they were dropping people off and picking them up after they had finished in a neigborhood.


----------



## SDHandgunner

We had a plain white van around this spring. The Chief of Police in a neighboring town pulled them over and asked to see all of their sales tax licenses etc. and he promptly told them to leave town immediately or else they would leave town as his passengers.

I have not had any experience with them, but have had contact with a white van that says North Star Meats on the side and since our meeting I have not seem them back again.

Larry


----------



## Savage260

> These guys have been warned and cited in Jamestown for failing to have a transient merchants license.


I believe they were booted out of DL for the same thing. Now we are getting people selling "cleaning products" door to door. I heard today some one tried to sell a bottle of carpet shampoo that was in a TIDE bottle. I would keep my door closed and be really careful about this kind of thing!


----------



## HARRY2

Maybe open carry while in your home would be a good idea, that way when you answer the door they will decide not to bother with that house again.


----------



## HARRY2

laite319 said:


> These guys have been warned and cited in Jamestown for failing to have a transient merchants license.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they were booted out of DL for the same thing. Now we are getting people selling "cleaning products" door to door. I heard today some one tried to sell a bottle of carpet shampoo that was in a TIDE bottle. I would keep my door closed and be really careful about this kind of thing!
Click to expand...

 If someone came to my door selling cleaner in a Tide bottle i would lift my shirt up a bit and say go the hell away.


----------



## blhunter3

What is a no-name steak? Is it lower then choice cut or what?


----------



## Gooseguy10

I may be wrong but I believe "no name steaks" is simply a brand name of steaks. I don't think it has anything to do with the quality of the meat.


----------



## luveyes

A few years ago my wife and I bit, but it was a local guy from Quality Meats and Seafood in Fargo. The steaks sucked!!!! Never again. No door to door at my house PERIOD!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Gooseguy10 said:


> I may be wrong but I believe "no name steaks" is simply a brand name of steaks. I don't think it has anything to do with the quality of the meat.


Didn't realize that there was name brand steak's.


----------



## MOB

blhunter3 said:


> What is a no-name steak? Is it lower then choice cut or what?


It's steaks from rendering truck cattle


----------



## blhunter3

I figured since Angus had such a good marketing program, that people thought if it's not Angus then is poor meat.


----------



## MOB

We've had a rash of rural burglaries in our area and law enforcement think that people posing as door to door salesmen may be the problem. Thay are ringing doorbells to see if anyone is home and if not, they break in and take what they want. Maybe you shouldn't answer the door to an oddball salesman and instead load your gun and see what develops. It would be great to catch these scumbags.


----------



## MSG Rude

blhunter3 said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but I believe "no name steaks" is simply a brand name of steaks. I don't think it has anything to do with the quality of the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize that there was name brand steak's.
Click to expand...

No-Name Steaks. Company is out of St. Michael, MN

13200 43rd St. N.E
St. Michael, MN 55376

Not door to door folks.


----------



## goosehunternd

steak guys came to my door with a big box and a $365 price tag 20 minutes later they left with $75 and a playstaion 2 that I threw in the garbage! Not very classy guys but good steaks, and obviously you can deal with them, I gave them $290 less then what the brochure said...


----------



## NDJ

I think the latest company is named Dakota Meats out of West Fargo...The guy in charge is a piece of work, he goes and bullies his way into towns under the threat of law suits...he'll say that his company is no different then the Schwann's truck & that Schwan's "cold shots" door to door. I do know they are licensed and bonded through the State of ND

Many towns have a "green river ordinance" that prohibits unsolicited door to door sales. Again they will bully towns saying if you let civic groups do it you need to let us do it.

It comes down to their product is poor...


----------



## muskat

Dakota Harvest is the company name that was in Grand Forks selling steaks. If I have time, I love listening to them go through their entire pitch, see how low you can get them...........then say no thanks. Twice this summer they stopped by while I was tinkering in the garage. Both times the box with 6 differest steak types started around $350 and ended around $60. My neighbors bought some, and not very good.


----------



## Cyrus

I was watching the steak duo trying to pedal there steaks close to my house when the cops came and paid a visit. The man did something or was wanted because they took him away in the police car :lol: They let the girl go so I imagine that ended the selling for the day at least


----------



## GKBassplayer

blhunter3 said:


> What is a no-name steak? Is it lower then choice cut or what?


I always thought it was a cut of meat. Like rib eye, new york strip, sirloin. This one didn't have a name, Hence No-Name Stakes. Never tried them, something about pre packaged frozen meat. I dont think so...


----------



## duckmander

Yeah I have seen them.

One hit me up at the gas pump the other night.

dont understand the word no.

That is until I told him we just put a beef in the freezer.

then he left.


----------



## KEN W

We had one here last month....every time I said no the price went down.


----------



## Hunter_58346

The same guys had been warned in Devils Lake but chose to ignore the warning,,,,hence they were confronted on a Friday and spent the weekend in the local Hilton,,,,,


----------



## Gildog

takethekids said:


> My wife let a couple of goons from Kansas City in our house to give their pitch.....


Hey, I know those guys!!

Actually, that happened here at my office in Overland Park (suburb of KC)...guy comes to the front desk and gets the secretary to mass e-mail the office...several people bought some meat, no one died...but later we did hear to watch out for this type of thing, as grocery supply stores were being robbed, and the products sold cheap

KC does have pretty good history of org crime, and plenty of 'less-than-desirable' characters...winters aren't cold enough, and not enough mosquitoes in the summer...


----------



## donteatmeat

Several years ago this steak salesman came to the house, it was very suspicious.

Just YESTERDAY, he came again, in that same little white truck or van. Parked a house or so down.

He told me something about selling steaks, and it was very suspicious for some reason. I simply told him 'we dont eat meat' I didnt bother to explain why.. When I told him this I looked directly into his eyes, His eyes seemed different. He said something like 'oh sorry'

Anyway, my conclusion is, these people are some types of spies or working for some secret agencies.

I would not, I repeat I would NOT buy the steaks they are selling as I believe they could be unsafe.

He only came to my house, and not any of the neighbors houses, and the moment of his arrival was a very ironic time..

Yes I could be over paranoid but I bet he didn't have a license.


----------



## donteatmeat

MOB said:


> We've had a rash of rural burglaries in our area and law enforcement think that people posing as door to door salesmen may be the problem. Thay are ringing doorbells to see if anyone is home and if not, they break in and take what they want. Maybe you shouldn't answer the door to an oddball salesman and instead load your gun and see what develops. It would be great to catch these scumbags.


You know what is crazy is when I answered the door the guy made some type of joke about not having a doorbell..


----------



## Savage260

Donteatmeat, you need to lay off the bong for a while!!!


----------



## CrahNX

These guys came around my parents "neighborhood" around the lake in the middle of nowhere western MN selling "cleaning products". Stopped at my parents house and only my mom was home. They finally gave up after she threatened to call the cops and the trail cams went up the next day for surveillance. Luckily so far so good and nothing suspicious.

My dad talked to one of their good friends who lives a few houses down and asked if the salespeople stopped by his place? He mentioned that they did and in order to have the salesman prove how good the cleaning product was, he got out the ladder and had him come up on his roof with him in order to clean some off staining from the wood stove chimney. He had the salesman up there cleaning for almost an hour and wouldn't ya know it, the product did take most of the grime off the chimney. They got down after finishing up and my parent's friend informed the salesperson that he wasn't interested and to have a nice day. :lol: :beer:


----------



## weasle414

I had the same guy stop by my place when I was living in Alexandria, Mn saying he was based out of fargo area late last summer. We invited him in, even though we where all broke college kids, he pitched us his whole sales bs for an hour and a half we kept talking him down and down. Price started at $400 for a fricken box of steaks... Talked him down to $75 but then, oops, my wallet's empty. Maybe next time! Then we went to Wal Mart to get some steak because he did make me hungry for some... Saw the same salesman with a cart full of beef checking out no more than 2 hours after he stopped by my place. I just had to laugh at how dumb our neighbors must have been to buy a $400 box of steaks they literally could've gotten for about $40 a mile down the road.


----------



## Old Hunter

The Green River ordinance does not prohibit people from selling door to door.It was court case from Green River ,Wyoming.It actually protects the right of a company in good standing to sell door to door. The only stipulation a state, town or village. may require a permit to sell door to door.There is no sales tax on food in North Dakota unless it is delivered in a manner designed to be eaten on site.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Just tell them you are a vegitarian then get on thier case about killing helpless cows...............................


----------



## Plainsman

Spam deleted.


----------



## LightningRenegade

Unmarked vans should always raise suspicions. But if they start asking subtle questions like "Is the man of the house there?", he's probably just waiting for the lady to say, "No, he's on a business trip and he won't be back until tomorrow". I'm not saying all door to door salesmen are bad. But why risk it? It's always better to be safe than sorry. Just say no thanks politely.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

Most of these people are legit as far as the basic setup goes and yes they sell out of a van but it has a freezer in the back. They start at ridiculous prices that sound ok if you just look at the piece count. If you divide the price by the pound, you'll see real quick that it ain't no deal. I also agree with the one poster about buying food out of a van though. My brother bought some years ago and they actually tasted pretty good for flash frozen meat. The real problem is that most pay those "salespersons" by the day and -just by nature of the setup- they have a tendency to attract some real riff raff or seedy types. High turnover and it doesn't seem like they care one bit about who they hire or what they look like (or what their background is probably). I wouldn't want 99% of them pulling up in my driveway without me being there to run them off.


----------



## mymanimal

They came to my home a few days ago. I immediately remembered this post. My wife and I were working at our other house across the street and saw him knocking on our door. My wife beat me to him and told him that her husband is a hunter and therefore we have no room in our freezer. She said they show up once in a while and every time she tells them the same thing and they leave immediately. Not sure if it is the full freezer or the revelation of there being weapons on the premises?


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

I wouldn't label them all as criminally minded. I do know that some cannot seem to read No Trespassing signs though. I found that out first-hand.


----------



## cphilbin5616

I have worked for the same meat company for 15 years, in response to anyone who has concerns about protecting their family from tainted meat I have only three words of advice for you: CHECK THE DATE. ALL meat that has been Cryo-vac in boxes and delivered in either an enclosed van or pickup from MY company has a 3000 watt power inverter running the freezer inside and has Both a "Julienne code" AND cut date. A julienne code is a 5 digit code on the label of EVERY small box- 33510 meaning it was cut and flash frozen the 335th day of 2010 PLUS the large "master case" is printed with the date: 11/28/10. making sure the meat is fresh and is all U.S.D.A. Choice is the only way to be sure.


----------



## Bagman

I have an angry German Shepherd who greets all door to door salesmen by slamming against the front window. Their eyes usually get real big...they dont stick around long.


----------



## LightningRenegade

Bagman said:


> I have an angry German Shepherd who greets all door to door salesmen by slamming against the front window. Their eyes usually get real big...they dont stick around long.


Your dog will be especially angry (and hungry) if they are steak salesmen. Your dog will be like, "GIVE ME MY MEAT!"


----------



## Savage260

Wow, this has been going on just over a year. No rash of "meat bandits" robbing people blind. I think with a little common sense this one can be laid to rest.


----------



## legitsteakman

hey everyone. I decided to get an account because I am one of those door-to-door steak salesmen. I've read a lot of forums on reviews of other people across the country. I can understand all of your complaints, questions, and doubts that you may have about us salesmen. Yes there are bad salesmen, but I am a college student working this job over the summer and whenever I can find a day to go out and supply the population with their meat. If you don't think they are up to your standard, thats fine, you don't have to buy anything. However, everyone has to eat. Buying a bunch of steaks for a larger family at a lower cost makes sense since it feeds that family for a while. I appreciate it most when I am turned down respectfully and I respectfully accept your decline, knowing that I just walked into your house/lawn/garage/driveway etc. To address our being "pushy." If i were to take no for an answer the first time every time, I wouldn't have probably 60 percent of my sales. The company I work for has all marked vehicles and all the licenses we need to sell in the area. I will remain anonymous but I would enjoy answering any of your questions about us hard working door-to-door steak salesmen.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I reserve teh right to try to sell stuff to anyone who comes to my door to sell me stuff, when the schwans guy wouldnt buy a used lawn mower I told him I wouldnt buy from him either then.


----------



## Savage260

"I reserve teh right to try to sell stuff to anyone who comes to my door to sell me stuff, when the schwans guy wouldnt buy a used lawn mower I told him I wouldnt buy from him either then"

That is just plain funny!!! I am going to use that on the Schwan's guy next time :thumb:


----------



## jrp267

takethekids said:


> My wife let a couple of goons from Kansas City in our house to give their pitch. It was just before I was supposed to get home from work (a time which varies considerably from day to day). I came in and couldn't believe they were sitting at my kitchen table, staring at my wife like she was a piece of meat. I told them I didn't want their steaks and it was time for em' to pack up. They continued to sit at my table and try to convince my wife though she went to the sink and acted like she was doing dishes. I went back and got the .380 LCP to help influence them to hit the road. This proved to be an effective solution.


I have used this same influence only it was in the driveway. They get the point pretty quick this way.


----------



## legitsteakman

please never pull a gun on me!


----------



## jrp267

Then you best leave when asked.


----------



## Savage260

"Then you best leave when asked."

Amen to that brother!

If you don't leave after the first polite "No, thank you." You will get a not so polite foot in the a$$ off the front steps. I won't ask you to leave twice, and shouldn't have to.


----------



## pat5150

I did the door to door meat sales thing right after high school...for two days. Showed up not knowing what 'route delivery' meant, i thought i'd be running parts or something. the boss of the operation grilled some of the steaks for lunch the first day and i will say they were good...very hit and miss, though. does anyone remember a few years ago when one of these outfits in the state got shut down for selling low grade meat or something? i think it was one of those things where it wouldnt kill you, but you might get sick. Wasn't the place i worked for, anyway.


----------



## Aleeshan20kat

The same guys had been warned in Devils Lake but chose to ignore the warning,,,,hence they were confronted on a Friday and spent the weekend in the local Hilton,,,,,


----------

